# WW2 Magazine scans



## Waynos (Apr 18, 2010)

Whilst looking for something else for another thread I found the following pages, taken from from 'The Aeroplane' for17th January 1941 and thought people might like to see.

It is a fairly encyclopedic compilation of every type, even sub-type, expected to be supplied from the USA to the RAF and features side views of each model in British colours, many of which look downright bizarre in retrospect It is interesting, I hope, for several reasons. Of course there are the names allocated to US types by the Air Ministry, some of which never actually saw service, and conversely some which had not been named, ie note there is no 'Dakota' yet, just the possibility of some DC-3's being ordered for British Airways.

There are also claims of aircraft in production for the RAF which were not produced at all, ie Consolidated model 31. It is interesting to see the side profiles of these aircraft in RAF colours, types like the Skyrocket for instance. Anyway I'll let you find your own highlights....sorry for the small size of the text. I thought it was a bit bigger than that


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I had never even heard of the Grumman Skyrocket; Wiki just had the one photo of it so i may have to dig around later for some more shots...that is an odd looking little craft.
Derek


----------



## Waynos (Apr 18, 2010)

You're welcome. Oh yes, does anyone now fancy modelling a two seat P-38 with power operated gun turret?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm, that has potential. Cool find!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, there are a couple planes there I never heard of. Thanks Waynos.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2010)

Great find, thanks.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Great find Waynos. 


Wheels


----------



## Waynos (Apr 19, 2010)

Cheers guys. I experimented with making the top image 30% bigger to make the text easier to read but when I reposted it it still came up exactly the same size. Can anyone advise how to overcome that as I have quite a bit of this stuff from 1938 to 1941 and can put up more if you like. Due to propaganda and controls of the time it doesn't really add to our knowledge of the subject but it often fascinating to get the perspective of the time and compare it to what we know now. That and there are drawings of the feared Messerschmitt Jaguar, Do 19, Fw198 and He113 despite the fact we now know they were complete fiction. There are even combat reports! The first and last were basically the Bf162 and He 100 re-dressed for propaganda by the Germans while the other two were sim;ply bogeymen that we became scared of all by ourselves with no help from the Germans at all


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> Thanks for posting this! I had never even heard of the Grumman Skyrocket; Wiki just had the one photo of it so i may have to dig around later for some more shots...that is an odd looking little craft.
> Derek



just google it and hit the images tab (upper left hand side of the page ) instead of a web search.

when i did that i found this...a page of cool paper planes: 

https://www.fiddlersgreen.net/

and the updated page of planes....

New visitors.. 3 FREE downloadable cardmodels models when you open an account

i am going to post these on a new thread as well...


----------

